# Player looking for Online Group.



## Wuelverine (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey..

I'm located in Australia, hence the online part of this. I've noticed therer are not alot of, if any, australia DnD groups.

I would like to play Ebberon, with Pathfinder if I could 

My email is Wuelverine@hotmail.com if you need a player


----------



## Giblet Blizzard (Mar 7, 2011)

Whereabouts in Oz are you?


----------



## Wuelverine (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in the Illawarra, which is a few hours away from sydney


----------



## Giblet Blizzard (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you had a look at the other gamers seeking gamers on the map here? 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamersseekinggamers.php

there's three registered to En World, plus one has a link to the uni:

UoW Guild Gaming Society 

plus you could check out 

NearbyGamers

there's a couple of players up in the hills there too.

Best o' luck!

Jez


----------



## MinistryOfGame (Mar 18, 2011)

All the best finding a group.  I run a gaming club, but just north of Sydney, so too far for you.  If you ever move out of the sticks, look us up!


----------

